# Whats your monthly bandwidth usage --- (condition applied)



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi, 

There are already few threads about this kind of topic but I am actually curious to know about your monthly bandwidth usage if you are not into "Torrent" downloading at all with occasional Youtube videos.. 

For me I live happily with in 10GB limit when its 24/7 on and I don't just download anything I need  .(apart of torrent).

I see people crossing 100s of GB, but what when you are only using internet for real use ?


----------

